# Why Everyone Should Have A Revolver



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

A revolver is an integral firearm. Nothing comes off it in use or storage. 
It needs no magazines, no frequent oil, and it is a simple device in use. 

You can put a revolver away for five years, or longer, loaded with factory rounds, and it will fire flawlessly when called upon. It will not jam.

Revolvers are versatile. One can readily shoot single action or double action with most of them. 

Revolvers are inherently safe. They do not have to be cocked for effective carry. Increasing numbers of semi-autos have similar features, but few of them are as safe as the trigger on a revolver. 

When I lived in California, I had an earthquake kit. In that kit was a .22 magnum revolver and 100 rounds. I knew that revolver would work as is, no matter how long it lay there. 

I am a 1911 fan for sure, but I would never be caught not owning a revolver or two. I like stainless steel best. I think every shooter should have at least one revolver tucked away with some rounds for it.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

And in several flavors, too.

.357
.38
.32
.22

I need a .44...


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

:smt023 +1.

I really like my Beretta 92FS, but there is something about my S&W 686+ that I just love. It's function is flawless, it's beauty is timeless and it's simplicity divine.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The one gun I'll never part with is my S&W Model 19, .357. It does need a bit of oil and TLC after every 100+ rounds, but that's a small price to pay for its accuracy and reliability.


----------



## biegel34 (May 19, 2008)

Agreed, I've been an automatic fan since I started shooting, until I shot my wife's S&W 60, then I had to get one of my own. It really does round out the collection nicely.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Revolvers save you money on ammo.

I find I blast through boxes of ammo in a hurry when I use 15 or 17 round magazines.

But, when I can only load 5 or 6 at a time, it takes a lot longer to get through a box of ammo.

Same fun, same time at the range, less money.

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Revolvers keep the brass easier to find for reloading!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll dissent. I sold all my revolvers a couple of years ago. The lone holdout was a Smith J-frame, but I eventually sold that when I got a reliable pocket auto (KelTec).

Since I'm only interested in handguns for defense, and reliable autos are now easy to find, I have no need for any revolvers.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I'll dissent. I sold all my revolvers a couple of years ago. The lone holdout was a Smith J-frame, but I eventually sold that when I got a reliable pocket auto (KelTec).
> 
> Since I'm only interested in handguns for defense, and reliable autos are now easy to find, I have no need for any revolvers.


What revolvers did you sell?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Mosquito said:


> What revolvers did you sell?


Over the last few years:

S&W 686 4"
S&W 42 2"
S&W 19 4"
Ruger Vaquero .45 Colt

Earlier:

S&W 36 2"
S&W 19 2.5"
S&W 19 6"
S&W 10 4"
S&W 13 4"
S&W 64 4"
S&W 65 3"
S&W 625-2 5"
Ruger GP100 4"
Ruger Security Six 4"
Colt Detective Special 2"
Ruger Blackhawk .357 6.5"

And maybe some others that I've forgotten. They were all good guns, but I just don't need 'em anymore.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Eventually I'd like to get a .357 revolver just to have one. But at this time, like Mike, I have my guns for defense/CCW. And for that purpose, my preference is my auto.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am going to get another 357, I just love that round!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have a .44 Redhawk that I picked up to shoot coyote with. I also have a 686p 2.5” that I am considering having converted to moon clips. 
These guns are seldom carried. I just have them for grins. I would be very comfortable storing a Glock loaded for several years and then picking it up to shoot it. I have no doubt it would work for the entire mag.


----------



## katera (Jun 24, 2008)

Just got my first revolver in 357 and plan on buying another soon. I find I am having more fun with the revlover than my autos. Cannot believe I have been missing out on this!


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Like some of you 'uns know, I'm a revolver guy.

Don't know why exactly. Don't see any need to own a semiauto, don't even remember exactly how to use'em (I know, I know, that's bad).

I might still buy a semiauto rifle, but if I want to buy a second handgun, it will be another revo.
Possibly a US$ 9000 .357 mag Korth :smt033
(winning the lottery would be necessary)


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have nearly as many pistols as revolvers, but I am a huge fan of double action revolvers for self defense. In fact, for as long as I can remember a revolver has been my primary home defense handgun. The revolver's manual of arms is simple so a person who is relatively untrained with firearms (such as my wife and daughter) can use the weapon effectively. Similarly, if I have to respond to a home intruder in the middle of the night, a revolver's simple manual of arms will be a plus for me as well. 

Whenever, my family travels I pack one or two 38 calibler revolvers to take with us. This way if I am not able to respond to a threat while we are on the road, I know that either of my family members will be able to pick up and use the revolver.

I regularly shoot my revolvers and compete in the local IDPA competitions with them as well. I find that in competition my abilities with my revolvers are on par with my pistols (though for some strange reason I seem to shoot my Glock 23 extremely well)

Anyway, for me the revolver is the first handgun that I reach for when it comes to self defense.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

All my defense autos are point-and-click guns (Glocks and KelTecs). They're just as simple to shoot as a revolver, and hold more BBs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Revolvers keep the brass easier to find for reloading!


We will do, in a fight, exactly what we have always done in practice.
If you drop the empties from your revolver into your hand, and then put them into a pocket or other nearby receptacle before reloading, that's what you'll do when you're under stress and on "automatic pilot."
It'll get you killed.
A detective with either LAPD or NYPD (I forget which) died in a firefight when he was caught "policing his brass" as he had always done on the qualification range, instead of instantly reloading his empty revolver and getting on with the fight. He died with an empty revolver in one hand, and his empty brass in the other.
Always let your empties drop, and then forget them; and always reload as quickly as you can. Later, after you're finished shooting for the day, go back and pick up your brass as best you can. You'll lose some "valuable" reloadable brass, but in exchange you'll develop the correct save-your-life habits that will get your "worthless" butt through a fight alive.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We will do, in a fight, exactly what we have always done in practice.
> If you drop the empties from your revolver into your hand, and then put them into a pocket or other nearby receptacle before reloading, that's what you'll do when you're under stress and on "automatic pilot."
> It'll get you killed.
> A detective with either LAPD or NYPD (I forget which) died in a firefight when he was caught "policing his brass" as he had always done on the qualification range, instead of instantly reloading his empty revolver and getting on with the fight. He died with an empty revolver in one hand, and his empty brass in the other.
> Always let your empties drop, and then forget them; and always reload as quickly as you can. Later, after you're finished shooting for the day, go back and pick up your brass as best you can. You'll lose some "valuable" reloadable brass, but in exchange you'll develop the correct save-your-life habits that will get your "worthless" butt through a fight alive.


I think Steve has got a point and it got me to thinking about how I shoot my auto. I usually just use one mag and stuff it full again when it runs out. I think I'll start using two mags and put the second mag were it normally would ride every time I reload. Thanks for making me think!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I heard a similar story when I went through firearms instructor school as a police officer. It involved two California Highway Patrol officers who were killed and had empty brass in either their hands or pockets, if I remember correctly. Same point as Steve's story; you fight like you train. When I shoot my revolvers I always "dump" the brass when reloading and that is what I teach others to do as well.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i badly want a J frame and also, a chunky snub-nose .44


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> a chunky snub-nose .44


Charter Bulldog? _"A brilliant concept egregiously consummated."_ - Jeff Cooper

S&W N-frame? _"Large-frame snubnoses provide the *illusion* of concealability."_ - Evan Marshall

:mrgreen:


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a couple revolvers, actually, my first gun was a revolver, but I really like the semi-auto pistol much better. they are just as reliable, better for defense, (there is a reason pretty much everyone in law enforcement, military, and other agencies have swiched to semi-auto pistols) and I actually find them easier to conceal due to their flatness, I have a little j-frame s&w .38 and I really don't like carrying it iwb because it is not flat. it annoys me.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

just to add, I enjoy shooting a pistol MUCH more than a revolver.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> I heard a similar story when I went through firearms instructor school as a police officer. It involved two California Highway Patrol officers who were killed and had empty brass in either their hands or pockets, if I remember correctly. Same point as Steve's story; you fight like you train. When I shoot my revolvers I always "dump" the brass when reloading and that is what I teach others to do as well.


I heard the California story as well. Another one that I heard was when the Miami police department switched to the Glock 17, the officers were still required, while at the range, to reload after six shots. As a result an officer was injured when he fired six reloaded, fired six reloaded and fired six and dumped his last mag as if he was out of ammo. In reality 2/3 of his available ammo was now on the ground at his feet.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Charter Bulldog? _"A brilliant concept egregiously consummated."_ - Jeff Cooper
> 
> S&W N-frame? _"Large-frame snubnoses provide the *illusion* of concealability."_ - Evan Marshall
> 
> :mrgreen:


Taurus 445 is a nice k-framed sized 5 shot 44 special


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I practice with both revolvers and semi-autos at the range. For home defense I still prefer a revolver (my model 19). Yes, most law enforcement and military personnel carry pistols, but their potential combat situations are different and broader than than mine at home. They may very well have to carry combat to an assailant's proximity; if I do the same in a defense situation, my head will likely end up on the local prosecutor's wall. On the other hand, chances are that if I confront an intruder with a revolver, they'll still say something like "Oh @$#%@#$%@, the [email protected]#$%@$ has a gun!" and run. Just in case they don't do the latter and more than a cylinder's worth is needed, I also keep two loaded speedloaders next to the revolver. Oh, and I dump my empty brass on the floor and practice with the speed loaders like religion.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

First of all, let me emphasize the fact that I love the revolver, especially the single action, and especially the Ruger Super Blackhawk. And, I carry daily a Smith & Wesson Model 19.

Autos got their bad reputation, as personal defense arms, from the M1911 style single action pistols from the 'twenties and 'thirties. These had to be carried either with safties engaged or empty chambered. Hence, autos were slower to get into action.

The new crop of autos are as fast to get working as the revolver. And their reliability is no longer questionable.

The ability to hold greater number of cartridges is not of particular significance. A case of self defense was denied here recently, when it was pointed out that the shooting victim had fifteen bullet wounds. So, maybe if faced with a shoot out involving several assailents and an expenditiure of many, many rounds of ammunition, the question might be raised that the person might have gone looking for a fight, a la O.K. Corral type of thing.

My own approach has been to avoid entering situations I consider potentially dangerous, being alert to my surroundings, and being careful. As I've stated before, a carjacking attempt is the most likely real situation I will probably encounter, and usually only one or two shots settle the matter.

In general, select the gun that is most intuitive for you to use, in a caliber big enough to resolve the situation. I'll continue to carry my Model 19, you choose your gun for yourself.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A 1911 carried cocked and locked is just as fast, if not faster, into action than a DA revolver.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Do not let's forget some revos have wheels machined for moonclips...

A little practice, 2-3 secs and the cylinder is re-loaded.

.45 caliber wheelguns used for dynamic shooting (S&W 625, 625 JM) are extremely fast to reload.

I have to keep my revo unloaded for safety reasons (kid loose at home),
but have a few loaded moonclips (8 rounds each) which add up to a few dozens rounds, all of 'em chomping at the bite for some action.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> A 1911 carried cocked and locked is just as fast, if not faster, into action than a DA revolver.


Ah, true, my friend,true. But, at the time, cocked and locked was unheard of. Folks of the era were not as gun-savvy as they are today, and disengaging the safety was not, and is not, as intuitive as jerking a gun and pulling the trigger.

I know of many folks of the era who bought a gun, enough cartridges to load it, and simply stuck it in a drawer of a nightstand, or glove compartment of their car.

I am of enough years to remember when one could buy a single stick of gum, a cigarette, or a cartridge, from an open package. In fact, I added to my cartridge collection going to old hardware stores and buying remnants of open ammunition boxes with only six or eight rounds remaining.
I remember my uncle going to the store and plopping down two pennies for "two ready rolls."

Bob Wright


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

We have 2 Revolvers, both Rugers and both .357mag's. A 6 1/2" Blackhawk with scope for deer hunting and a 4" Stainless Security-Six for Home defence. They augment our 4 semi-auto's as far as handguns go.


----------

